# VST or IMS?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I currently use a VST 18g basket which is great. I see IMS baskets are quite popular too. Just wondering the general feeling of which is better?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The word better is subjective, but I find the IMS stuff more forgiving.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Agree on subjective don't think there is a definitive answer to " better " ... I prefer the VST s currently I feel they deliver a slighter more defined taste for the lighter roast stuff I'm suing , agree that pretty pours seem easier to get with the ims and they have a bigger range of doses for the basket ..make of that unscientific ramble what you will


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Might have been TSK posted something about the shape of the bases of the IMS baskets covered up your sins - think I'd agree with this, deadspots vanish after a few seconds and you get a nice, pretty extraction but not sure what's going on underneath it. I'm back with VST for the time being.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I had the 12 /18 IMS basket but could not get on with it at all, reverted to the standard basket. (Veronaa/Quickmill)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> I had the 12 /18 IMS basket but could not get on with it at all, reverted to the standard basket. (Veronaa/Quickmill)


Is it the 24.5mm basket? If you want to sell it, would be interested. If you do, put it up on the for sale thread.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I didnt like the IMS mainly because for me they just seemed alot more messy, pucks didn't knock out clean meaning I had to do more wiping and faffing. I think they could work well in service though because i do think they are more forgiving than VSTs

VST's are what I have in my machine, although I haven't particularly done much side by side tasting; so this literally is based upon the fact I wasn't enjoying the spent pucks from the IMS.


----------

